# Bear draw open



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

Don't forget to apply for Bear:

https://www.utah-hunt.com/(S(vwtxd2553ujri5fnzjdx1x55))/Default.aspx


----------



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

Yes! And because I have 0 points I have a roughly 1/69.5 chance of drawing...all good, I'll just keep my eyes on the bears until I can draw one.


----------



## 35whelen (Jul 3, 2012)

only two tags for book cliffs little creek this year? only have 6 points.


----------



## JuddCT (Sep 7, 2007)

35whelen said:


> only two tags for book cliffs little creek this year? only have 6 points.


We saw plenty of bears in there last year on the any weapon hunt for elk.


----------



## 35whelen (Jul 3, 2012)

they used to give out more tags for that unit. Ive been applying to it every year. know one guy who drew out a tag for it couple years ago with 5 points n got a 400 lber. with only 2 resident tags this year i have no realistic hope. Ill just get a wasatch west HO tag. just so I can say i am going bear hunting this year.


----------

